# The Matrix



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sure some of you have seen that whole trilogy...The Matrix, etc.

Have any of you ever considered this as a sort of analogy to DP?

Most humans are blightly going through their day with all their little stuff that humankind has been doing for millenia. Suddenly you find yourself awake in a horrible place and before you can get your bearings you're sliding down this tube and slammed into a watery cavern without even time to register half of anything because you're in a complete state of shock. You pass out from shock and trying to keep from drowning. Next thing ya know, you're waking up in this bizarre room....all gray looking, with strangers staring at ya. Your whole concept of existence is about to be shattered right in front of your face. You go into denial, you look at the evidence, you go into some more denial, you finally realize that you're gonna have to think about this whether you like it or not. And then more and more bizarre things happen to you and you see and experience all kinds of strange crap the worst of which, is the 'real world' with 'real people' walking around looking all normal and stuff, cities look like you remember them, etc., but, HEY, guess what? It wasn't real........fancy that......... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Let me rephrase a little bit..

It was your 'reality' until you knew better. The 'reality police' fought like hell to keep you from (a) realizing a different reality and (b) telling anybody else about it. That is analagous to the body/mind consciousness...the physically oriented self-construct of the biological mind. But that's it's job!! It was convinced somewhere along the line that looking for 'realness' beyond what it was taught was dangerous. "Don't go there! Demons and devils and creatures of the night will possess your soul! YOu will be lost forever!" Well, of course that played on the biological survival mechanism big time. This became imprinted in the biological mechanism down to the DNA....and subsequently passed on to children as part of their fundamental makeup....their genetic memory. BS! That imprint was specifically created by tyrants, power mongers, control freaks to keep people from thinking for themselves and, thereby, capable of creating their freedom. Oooooh, can't have that!! :wink:


----------



## ashley50 (Feb 17, 2006)

---


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> When I look around somtimes it does seem like others are under some kind of "mind control


That is how I view people these days. Even the people that I agree with seem to be just following there feelings and not the logic behind it all. I am not connected to my feelings as much anymore so the logic has taken over, that is why I usually view others as being under mind control because in reality they are. Most people are under the control of their emotions and their feelings instead of freely just makeing the most logical decision because of logic. We have excaped from the prison of emotions and feelings, and now we can observe the objective logic of our universe.

The Matrix is a very good movie to compair DP/DR to but there is a movie that fits my life even better and has even caused me fear. 
It is called "The Truman Show" that movie freaked the hell out of me when I saw it and I thought that maybe someone was trying to tell me something by making that movie. I know I am paranoid but the way that Truman must have felt in that movie is how I feel every day of my life (like I am being watched on T.V. or something.) Everyone I talk to in life seems like they could just be taking part in my own T.V. show and at night everyone goes home and watches my show and laughs their arses off because of my not knowing about the show and because of my misory  . No people I am not crazy, it is just that the movie made me think (what if?) and it was a scary thought.

I think that the Matrix gave me many thoughts about how little we really know about reality and after watching that movie I had many very deep and philosophical questions about reality and (what could be?). I don't let myself get to philosophical about reality anymore because it only causes me pain to think about the "what if's" and the "just maybe" questions in my mind. I know what is good in this world and that is the only answer I need for myself anymore.


----------



## GrahamCracker (Jan 27, 2012)

The Matrix was written based on Rene Descartes' meditations, look into it if you want. It may help further this analogy of yours.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

This sounds like psychotic thinking to me. DP isn't 'more real' than non-DP. It just can seem more real or important because of the intense feelings often associated with it.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

kwgrid said:


> Let me rephrase a little bit..
> 
> It was your 'reality' until you knew better. The 'reality police' fought like hell to keep you from (a) realizing a different reality and (
> 
> ...







Heard this for the first time yesterday. mind=blown


----------

